# Uplink Activity for the Week of 5-2-6 ....... (EchoStar 10 startup WEEK 4)



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

8379 KTMD MOVED FROM Tp 14 ConUS beam on EchoStar 5 at 129w
TO Tp 15 ConUS beam on EchoStar 5 at 129w

8380 KFTH MOVED FROM Tp 14 ConUS beam on EchoStar 5 at 129w
TO Tp 15 ConUS beam on EchoStar 5 at 129w

8381 KAZH MOVED FROM Tp 14 ConUS beam on EchoStar 5 at 129w
TO Tp 15 ConUS beam on EchoStar 5 at 129w

8382 KTBU MOVED FROM Tp 14 ConUS beam on EchoStar 5 at 129w
TO Tp 15 ConUS beam on EchoStar 5 at 129w

All ADDEDs are in engineering and hidden:

8399 XWFAA ADDED TO Tp 2 ConUS beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w

8417 XKDFW ADDED TO Tp 2 ConUS beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w

9804 XWJSU ADDED TO Tp 9 Deep South beam on EchoStar 7 at 119w

9805 XWIAT ADDED TO Tp 9 Deep South beam on EchoStar 7 at 119w

9806 XWVTM ADDED TO Tp 9 Deep South beam on EchoStar 7 at 119w

9807 XWBRC ADDED TO Tp 9 Deep South beam on EchoStar 7 at 119w

9808 XWTTO ADDED TO Tp 9 Deep South beam on EchoStar 7 at 119w

9809 XWABM ADDED TO Tp 9 Deep South beam on EchoStar 7 at 119w

9810 XWBIQ ADDED TO Tp 9 Deep South beam on EchoStar 7 at 119w

9811 INFO6 ADDED TO Tp 4 ConUS beam on EchoStar 2 at 148w

9812 XKAZH ADDED TO Tp 4 ConUS beam on EchoStar 2 at 148w

9813 XKTVX ADDED TO Tp 9 Utah beam on EchoStar 7 at 119w

9814 XKUTV ADDED TO Tp 9 Utah beam on EchoStar 7 at 119w

9815 XKSL ADDED TO Tp 9 Utah beam on EchoStar 7 at 119w

9816 XKSTU ADDED TO Tp 9 Utah beam on EchoStar 7 at 119w

9817 XKUWB ADDED TO Tp 9 Utah beam on EchoStar 7 at 119w

9818 XKPNZ ADDED TO Tp 9 Utah beam on EchoStar 7 at 119w

9819 XKUED ADDED TO Tp 9 Utah beam on EchoStar 7 at 119w

9820 XKJZZ ADDED TO Tp 9 Utah beam on EchoStar 7 at 119w

9821 XKTUL ADDED TO Tp 1 Central Plains beam on EchoStar 7 at 119w

9822 XKOTV ADDED TO Tp 1 Central Plains beam on EchoStar 7 at 119w

9823 XKJRH ADDED TO Tp 1 Central Plains beam on EchoStar 7 at 119w

9824 XKOKI ADDED TO Tp 1 Central Plains beam on EchoStar 7 at 119w

9825 XKOCO ADDED TO Tp 3 Central Plains beam on EchoStar 7 at 119w

9826 XKWTV ADDED TO Tp 3 Central Plains beam on EchoStar 7 at 119w

9827 XKFOR ADDED TO Tp 3 Central Plains beam on EchoStar 7 at 119w

9828 XKOKH ADDED TO Tp 3 Central Plains beam on EchoStar 7 at 119w

9829 XKRCR ADDED TO Tp 5 North California beam on EchoStar 7 at 119w

9830 XKHSL ADDED TO Tp 5 North California beam on EchoStar 7 at 119w

9831 XKNVN ADDED TO Tp 5 North California beam on EchoStar 7 at 119w

9832 XKCVU ADDED TO Tp 5 North California beam on EchoStar 7 at 119w

9833 XKATU ADDED TO Tp 1 Northwest beam on EchoStar 7 at 119w

9834 XKOIN ADDED TO Tp 1 Northwest beam on EchoStar 7 at 119w

9835 XKGW ADDED TO Tp 1 Northwest beam on EchoStar 7 at 119w

9836 XKPDX ADDED TO Tp 1 Northwest beam on EchoStar 7 at 119w

9837 XKWBP ADDED TO Tp 1 Northwest beam on EchoStar 7 at 119w

9838 XKPTV ADDED TO Tp 1 Northwest beam on EchoStar 7 at 119w

9839 XKOPB ADDED TO Tp 1 Northwest beam on EchoStar 7 at 119w

9840 XWAAY ADDED TO Tp 9 Deep South beam on EchoStar 7 at 119w

9841 XWHNT ADDED TO Tp 9 Deep South beam on EchoStar 7 at 119w

9842 XWAFF ADDED TO Tp 9 Deep South beam on EchoStar 7 at 119w

9843 XWZDX ADDED TO Tp 9 Deep South beam on EchoStar 7 at 119w

9844 XKMBC ADDED TO Tp 1 Central Plains beam on EchoStar 7 at 119w

9845 XKCTV ADDED TO Tp 1 Central Plains beam on EchoStar 7 at 119w

9846 XKSHB ADDED TO Tp 1 Central Plains beam on EchoStar 7 at 119w

9847 XWDAF ADDED TO Tp 1 Central Plains beam on EchoStar 7 at 119w

9848 XKSMO ADDED TO Tp 1 Central Plains beam on EchoStar 7 at 119w

9849 XKCWE ADDED TO Tp 1 Central Plains beam on EchoStar 7 at 119w

9851 XKCPT ADDED TO Tp 1 Central Plains beam on EchoStar 7 at 119w

9902 TEST, .. .... .... .... .... .... .. REMOVED FROM Tp 10 on EchoStar 8 at 110w


The Starz freebie channels returned to engineering and are hidden.


----------



## tomcrown1 (Jan 16, 2006)

Thanks John


----------



## boylehome (Jul 16, 2004)

JohnH said:


> 9829 XKRCR ADDED TO Tp 5 North California beam on EchoStar 7 at 119w
> 
> 9830 XKHSL ADDED TO Tp 5 North California beam on EchoStar 7 at 119w
> 
> ...


I noticed that the above stations used were on Tp 5 ES 7 @ 119 but actually now are now on Tp 1 ES 7 @ 119. Am I missing something?


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

9811 INFO6 name changed to XKTMD.


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

boylehome said:


> I noticed that the above stations used were on Tp 5 ES 7 @ 119 but actually now are now on Tp 1 ES 7 @ 119. Am I missing something?


Likely a receiver glitch. Tp 1 is a South California or Northwest beam.


----------



## alebowgm (Jun 12, 2004)

So whats with the X... looks as if they are moving more channels...


----------



## alebowgm (Jun 12, 2004)

Also interesting that the Dallas stations got X....


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

alebowgm said:


> Also interesting that the Dallas stations got X....


No EPG info for those. The others look like the typical move to 110 tests we have seen pop up.


----------



## alebowgm (Jun 12, 2004)

So do the other ones have the redirect or EPG info in regards to the redirect? Maybe they made a mistake with Dallas... I thought it was now a distant...


----------



## boylehome (Jul 16, 2004)

JohnH said:


> Likely a receiver glitch. Tp 1 is a South California or Northwest beam.
> 
> 
> boylehome said:
> ...


It is a receiver glitch. All three 622's map incorrectly. The 921 maps correctly.


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

alebowgm said:


> So do the other ones have the redirect or EPG info in regards to the redirect? Maybe they made a mistake with Dallas... I thought it was now a distant...


Yes.

It is only ABC and FOX. Seems like there was something different about the single channel selections that involved only these two.


----------



## socceteer (Apr 22, 2005)

Thanks John

One quick question....how long after they uplink new stations do they become available for general viewing...?


----------



## chaddux (Oct 10, 2004)

socceteer said:


> Thanks John
> 
> One quick question....how long after they uplink new stations do they become available for general viewing...?


They are available when DISH makes them available. There is no preset time limit. They could become available immediately...or never.


----------



## neljtorres (Jul 15, 2004)

Thanks John as usual!


----------



## capman (Mar 23, 2005)

I was cofused ? because I got DALLAS cbs as a distant but not abc,fox which I have waiver for and can get the other distant nets. but have no answer why? thanks


----------



## joblo (Dec 11, 2003)

JohnH said:


> The others look like the typical move to 110 tests we have seen pop up.


Yep, that takes care of all remaining 119->110 moves on the E10 schedule except for Honolulu and Houston.

Honolulu I understand, because I think they may be reconsidering that move due to heavy D300 usage there, but I wonder why the Houston info channels are only on 148.

Btw, does anyone know if E7 could have a ConUS beam on tp 9 without turning off the AK and HI spots on that tp?


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

The channels placed on such a ConUS channel would have to be well chosen due to conflicts in the system in Hawai'i and Alaska.


----------



## Mike D-CO5 (Mar 12, 2003)

joblo said:


> Yep, that takes care of all remaining 119->110 moves on the E10 schedule except for Honolulu and Houston.
> 
> Honolulu I understand, because I think they may be reconsidering that move due to heavy D300 usage there, but I wonder why the Houston info channels are only on 148.


 Maybe they are going to leave the Houston channels that are on 119 spotbeam 5 and add the extra channels on 148/129, like the Mexican and religious stations to the 110 sat. Splitting them over two sats like New York is being done. It would still be on one dish ; dish 500.


----------



## garys (Nov 4, 2005)

Mike D-CO5 said:


> Maybe they are going to leave the Houston channels that are on 119 spotbeam 5 and add the extra channels on 148/129, like the Mexican and religious stations to the 110 sat. Splitting them over two sats like New York is being done. It would still be on one dish ; dish 500.


Actually, anything split on 129/119 would still satisfy the one dish objective.


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

garys said:


> Actually, anything split on 129/119 would still satisfy the one dish objective.


Probably a lot more free upgrades required though.


----------



## TNGTony (Mar 23, 2002)

Just so people are aware,

I just received an e-mail that Dallas WFAA on channels 8399 and KDFW on 8417 have slates on them that state:
"Your Dallas network channels will be replaced by networks from a different city effective May 17th. For questions call 1-(866)-567-7509"

Dallas Distant nets are gone soon! 

See ya
Tony


----------



## MSoper72 (Jun 18, 2004)

TNGTony said:


> Just so people are aware,
> 
> I just received an e-mail that Dallas WFAA on channels 8399 and KDFW on 8417 have slates on them that state:
> "Your Dallas network channels will be replaced by networks from a different city effective May 17th. For questions call 1-886-567-7509"
> ...


Tony,
I just tried to call that 886 number and would get an error message. As for those mirrored slated channels. I'm not getting them, but get the main channels, 8400 through 8403, the big 4 network channels. Maybe I'll still get them after the May 17 dead line since I'm in Texas. Keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## TNGTony (Mar 23, 2002)

It could be an 866 number. I just copied and pasted the e-mail I got. 886 is a bad area code.

See ya
Tony


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

i d bet it's 1-866 (toll free) ph # .. cuz i am NOT even aware of 1-886 ph # existance


----------



## TNGTony (Mar 23, 2002)

Its been verified that it is an 866 number.

Edited original post


----------



## MSoper72 (Jun 18, 2004)

TNGTony said:


> Its been verified that it is an 866 number.
> 
> Edited original post


I 2nd that, it is an 866 number.


----------



## capman (Mar 23, 2005)

I just goy thru the 866 number , and they told me that KTVT CBS DALLAS will still be offered along with the other distant cities, if you have a waiver of course, still waiting for (wqwq new cw) to be turned on for PADUCAH,KY. DMA .


----------



## TNGTony (Mar 23, 2002)

Remember folks that these channels telling people that these stations will not be available as distant nets HAVE NOT BEEN MADE AVAILABLE TO SUBSCRIBERS YET. There is a very good possibility that the people who answer the phone at this number DO NOT KNOW WHAT THE DEAL IS.

See ya
Tony


----------



## Mike D-CO5 (Mar 12, 2003)

garys said:


> Actually, anything split on 129/119 would still satisfy the one dish objective.


 Technically this would be true but I doubt that Dish will leave it this way, since I have heard and read they want to offer ALL of the Sd locals on a single Dish 500 . This is why they added the echostar 10 sat up there with over 49 spot beams.

Besides I wouldn't count on the 129 sat up there for locals untill they get a new satellite up there to take the place of the weak one up there now. I've read that they will add a new sat up there with spotbeams for a replacement , but it won't be available till 2007 or 2008. Then I think it will be used for hd locals instead of sd ones.


----------



## joblo (Dec 11, 2003)

JohnH said:


> The channels placed on such a ConUS channel would have to be well chosen due to conflicts in the system in Hawai'i and Alaska.


Let me be more specific. Could a set of current 110 ConUS channels be moved to E7tp9 for ConUS subs, and be simultaneously placed on one of E10's AK/HI mirror spots for AK/HI subs, thus freeing up a full E8 tp for either ConUS or spot use, while maintaining Anchorage and Honolulu locals on their current 119 tp 9 spots?

Another question: last week you referred to the following TLAs:
NIT, SDT, EIT, PMT.

I figure the "T" stands for "table", but could you explain please what the rest those mean?

. . .

Re Dallas distants: when Dallas was moved to spot, E* allowed DNS subs within the spot footprint to keep receiving them, even though new subs and/or subs outside the spot could no longer get them. But the E10 Dallas spot is considerably more limited in usable footprint than the E8 spot, so I think the Dallas distants were put back on ConUS to allow time to notify and gracefully switch DNS subs outside the new spot.

As for some but not all Dallas nets showing up on the web page, I think it's just a glitch of some kind. Same for KNBC coming and going. There's just no earthly logical reason for network O&O KNBC to be removed while 11 other network O&Os in NY, LA, and Chicago remain available.

Anyway, enjoy Dallas distants while you can, because I doubt they'll be around for long.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

joblo, there is you can find a lot of info: http://www.coolstf.com/mpeg/index.html


----------



## ehren (Aug 3, 2003)

How about 9465, 9466 and 9467 on a TP so we can get 3 seperate HD sports games a night instead of 1 channel and 1 game a night, then I would try and cancel MLB.TV and get Extra Innings.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

joblo said:


> Let me be more specific. Could a set of current 110 ConUS channels be moved to E7tp9 for ConUS subs, and be simultaneously placed on one of E10's AK/HI mirror spots for AK/HI subs, thus freeing up a full E8 tp for either ConUS or spot use, while maintaining Anchorage and Honolulu locals on their current 119 tp 9 spots?


You're asking E* to use E8 9s1 in Hawaii and 9s2 in Alaska, turn off 9s7 (Utah) and 9s12 (Mississippi) (and not use 9s8 Mexico City). Then somehow turn on the ConUS TP9 for the US?

Then put content for ConUS on TP9 and mirror that content on one of the E10 spots in Hawaii and Alaska? (27s46/47, 29s46/47 or 31s46/47 which each can serve both from the same uplink feed.)

It would be better to move the channels to E10 26s46 Alaska and 25s47 Hawaii IF TP9 needed to be reclaimed on E7. Simpler.


joblo said:


> Another question: last week you referred to the following TLAs: NIT, SDT, EIT, PMT.


Network Information, Service Description, Event Information, Program Map. P Smith's link is a good place to start.


----------



## alebowgm (Jun 12, 2004)

> Re Dallas distants: when Dallas was moved to spot, E* allowed DNS subs within the spot footprint to keep receiving them, even though new subs and/or subs outside the spot could no longer get them. But the E10 Dallas spot is considerably more limited in usable footprint than the E8 spot, so I think the Dallas distants were put back on ConUS to allow time to notify and gracefully switch DNS subs outside the new spot.
> 
> As for some but not all Dallas nets showing up on the web page, I think it's just a glitch of some kind. Same for KNBC coming and going. There's just no earthly logical reason for network O&O KNBC to be removed while 11 other network O&Os in NY, LA, and Chicago remain available.
> 
> Anyway, enjoy Dallas distants while you can, because I doubt they'll be around for long.


That makes the most sense so far, although didnt Dallas DNS show up on the website for people to add?


----------



## joblo (Dec 11, 2003)

James Long said:


> It would be better to move the channels to E10 26s46 Alaska and 25s47 Hawaii IF TP9 needed to be reclaimed on E7. Simpler.


Not if it required installing a lot of new dishes for locals customers.

HI reportedly has a high concentration of D300s, and I think AK requires larger dishes, so Anchorage may also have a high concentration of 119-only installations. Switching locals to 110 in those markets could be problematic, but using an E10 mirrored beam for a set of channels previously on E8 would be a service enhancement, and wouldn't require any new dishes to be installed.



alebowgm said:


> That makes the most sense so far, although didnt Dallas DNS show up on the website for people to add?


Yes, but in a somewhat unusual way, with only CBS and NBC offered a la carte. I suspect it may have been a mistake.

Besides, so what if a few people on these forums rush to the web site and add Dallas distants? They can be switched to other cities along with everybody else. I don't think there's been any official announcement that Dallas is available, and I seriously doubt CSRs have been bombarded with requests for new Dallas DNS.

. . .

Things should happen tonight. Sometime in the past few hours, tp 18 signal increased and tp 26 decreased. Whether that means my primary signals increased and decreased or my interfering signals decreased and increased, respectively, I couldn't say, but something must be going on.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

joblo said:


> Not if it required installing a lot of new dishes for locals customers.
> 
> HI reportedly has a high concentration of D300s, and I think AK requires larger dishes, so Anchorage may also have a high concentration of 119-only installations. Switching locals to 110 in those markets could be problematic, but using an E10 mirrored beam for a set of channels previously on E8 would be a service enhancement, and wouldn't require any new dishes to be installed.


Leaving well enough alone is the easiest option. 119° provides most (was once all) channels in AT60 and AT120 and 110° is needed for AT180 and AEP in the ConUS. The AK/HI versions are a little different because of the coverage issues. They can leave all regular locals on the E7/119° spots and put digital locals and selected national HD on 110°. People can put up their "one dish" to get basic programming and if they can get a second dish up for 110° they can get more programming.

I seriously doubt if they can use the same transponder for offshore spots and ConUS with different programming.


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

Well, need more Spotbeam Numbers. 


6577 SPO1 ADDED TO NEW TID

6589 SPO1 ADDED TO NEW TID

6597 NB1 ADDED TO Tp 31 Spotbeam 21 from New Braunfels for EchoStar 10 at 110w

6598 NB1 ADDED TO NEW TID

6632 MTJ1 ADDED TO NEW TID

Witchita.Hutchinson, KS

7050 KAKE MOVED FROM Tp 13 ConUS beam on AMC 15 at 105w
TO Tp 27 Spotbeam from Monee for EchoStar 10 at 110w

7051 KWCH MOVED FROM Tp 13 ConUS beam on AMC 15 at 105w
TO Tp 27 Spotbeam from Monee for EchoStar 10 at 110w

7052 KSNW MOVED FROM Tp 13 ConUS beam on AMC 15 at 105w
TO Tp 27 Spotbeam from Monee for EchoStar 10 at 110w

7053 KSAS MOVED FROM Tp 13 ConUS beam on AMC 15 at 105w
TO Tp 27 Spotbeam from Monee for EchoStar 10 at 110w

7054 KWCV MOVED FROM Tp 13 ConUS beam on AMC 15 at 105w
TO Tp 27 Spotbeam from Monee for EchoStar 10 at 110w

7055 KSCC MOVED FROM Tp 13 ConUS beam on AMC 15 at 105w
TO Tp 27 Spotbeam from Monee for EchoStar 10 at 110w

7056 KPTS MOVED FROM Tp 13 ConUS beam on AMC 15 at 105w
TO Tp 27 Spotbeam from Monee for EchoStar 10 at 110w

7057 KOOD MOVED FROM Tp 16 ConUS beam on AMC 15 at 105w
TO Tp 29 Spotbeam from Monee for EchoStar 10 at 110w

Milwaukee, WI

7080 WMVT MOVED FROM Tp 19 ConUS beam on EchoStar 9 at 121w
TO Tp 5 Midwest beam on EchoStar 7 at 119w


South Bend, IN

7090 WBND MOVED FROM Tp 14 ConUS beam on AMC 15 at 105w
TO Tp 7 Midwest beam on EchoStar 7 at 119w

7091 WSBT MOVED FROM Tp 22 ConUS beam on AMC 15 at 105w
TO Tp 7 Midwest beam on EchoStar 7 at 119w

7092 WNDU MOVED FROM Tp 22 ConUS beam on AMC 15 at 105w
TO Tp 7 Midwest beam on EchoStar 7 at 119w

7093 WSJV MOVED FROM Tp 22 ConUS beam on AMC 15 at 105w
TO Tp 7 Midwest beam on EchoStar 7 at 119w

7094 WMWB MOVED FROM Tp 14 ConUS beam on AMC 15 at 105w
TO Tp 7 Midwest beam on EchoStar 7 at 119w

7095 ESBT MOVED FROM Tp 14 ConUS beam on AMC 15 at 105w
TO Tp 7 Midwest beam on EchoStar 7 at 119w

7096 WNIT MOVED FROM Tp 22 ConUS beam on AMC 15 at 105w
TO Tp 7 Midwest beam on EchoStar 7 at 119w

7097 WHME MOVED FROM Tp 22 ConUS beam on AMC 15 at 105w
TO Tp 7 Midwest beam on EchoStar 7 at 119w

Albany, NY

7105 WTEN MOVED FROM Tp 14 ConUS beam on EchoStar 9 at 121w
TO Tp 18 Spotbeam 4 from Mount Jackson for EchoStar 10 at 110w

7106 WRGB MOVED FROM Tp 14 ConUS beam on EchoStar 9 at 121w
TO Tp 18 Spotbeam 4 from Mount Jackson for EchoStar 10 at 110w

7107 WNYT MOVED FROM Tp 14 ConUS beam on EchoStar 9 at 121w
TO Tp 18 Spotbeam 4 from Mount Jackson for EchoStar 10 at 110w

7108 WXXA MOVED FROM Tp 14 ConUS beam on EchoStar 9 at 121w
TO Tp 18 Spotbeam 4 from Mount Jackson for EchoStar 10 at 110w

7109 WEWB MOVED FROM Tp 14 ConUS beam on EchoStar 9 at 121w
TO Tp 18 Spotbeam 4 from Mount Jackson for EchoStar 10 at 110w

7111 WMHT MOVED FROM Tp 14 ConUS beam on EchoStar 9 at 121w
TO Tp 18 Spotbeam 4 from Mount Jackson for EchoStar 10 at 110w

7112 WNYA MOVED FROM Tp 14 ConUS beam on EchoStar 9 at 121w
TO Tp 18 Spotbeam 4 from Mount Jackson for EchoStar 10 at 110w


Missoula, MT

7120 KTMF MOVED FROM Tp 12 ConUS beam on EchoStar 9 at 121w
TO Tp 31 Spotbeam from Spokane for EchoStar 10 at 110w

7121 KPAX MOVED FROM Tp 12 ConUS beam on EchoStar 9 at 121w
TO Tp 31 Spotbeam from Spokane for EchoStar 10 at 110w

7122 KECI MOVED FROM Tp 12 ConUS beam on EchoStar 9 at 121w
TO Tp 31 Spotbeam from Spokane for EchoStar 10 at 110w

7123 KMMF MOVED FROM Tp 12 ConUS beam on EchoStar 9 at 121w
TO Tp 31 Spotbeam from Spokane for EchoStar 10 at 110w

7126 KUFM MOVED FROM Tp 12 ConUS beam on EchoStar 9 at 121w
TO Tp 31 Spotbeam from Spokane for EchoStar 10 at 110w

Columbia, SC

7250 WOLO MOVED FROM Tp 5 ConUS beam on AMC 15 at 105w
TO Tp 7 Carolinas beam on EchoStar 7 at 119w

7251 WLTX MOVED FROM Tp 5 ConUS beam on AMC 15 at 105w
TO Tp 7 Carolinas beam on EchoStar 7 at 119w

7252 WIS MOVED FROM Tp 5 ConUS beam on AMC 15 at 105w
TO Tp 7 Carolinas beam on EchoStar 7 at 119w

7253 WACH MOVED FROM Tp 5 ConUS beam on AMC 15 at 105w
TO Tp 7 Carolinas beam on EchoStar 7 at 119w

7254 WBHQ MOVED FROM Tp 5 ConUS beam on AMC 15 at 105w
TO Tp 7 Carolinas beam on EchoStar 7 at 119w

7255 WZRB MOVED FROM Tp 5 ConUS beam on AMC 15 at 105w
TO Tp 7 Carolinas beam on EchoStar 7 at 119w

7256 WRLK MOVED FROM Tp 5 ConUS beam on AMC 15 at 105w
TO Tp 7 Carolinas beam on EchoStar 7 at 119w

Greensboro/Winston-Salem, NC

7265 WXLV MOVED FROM Tp 3 ConUS beam on AMC 15 at 105
TO Tp 31 Spotbeam 5 from Mount Jackson for EchoStar 10 at 110w

7266 WFMY MOVED FROM Tp 3 ConUS beam on AMC 15 at 105
TO Tp 31 Spotbeam 5 from Mount Jackson for EchoStar 10 at 110w

7267 WXII MOVED FROM Tp 3 ConUS beam on AMC 15 at 105
TO Tp 31 Spotbeam 5 from Mount Jackson for EchoStar 10 at 110w

7268 WGHP MOVED FROM Tp 3 ConUS beam on AMC 15 at 105
TO Tp 31 Spotbeam 5 from Mount Jackson for EchoStar 10 at 110w

7269 WTWB MOVED FROM Tp 3 ConUS beam on AMC 15 at 105
TO Tp 31 Spotbeam 5 from Mount Jackson for EchoStar 10 at 110w

7270 WUPN MOVED FROM Tp 3 ConUS beam on AMC 15 at 105
TO Tp 31 Spotbeam 5 from Mount Jackson for EchoStar 10 at 110w

7271 WUNC MOVED FROM Tp 14 ConUS beam on AMC 15 at 105w
TO Tp 31 Spotbeam 5 from Mount Jackson for EchoStar 10 at 110w

7272 WLXI MOVED FROM Tp 14 ConUS beam on AMC 15 at 105w
TO Tp 31 Spotbeam 5 from Mount Jackson for EchoStar 10 at 110w

Norfolk, VA

7289 WVEC MOVED FROM Tp 15 ConUS beam on AMC 15 at 105w
TO Tp 29 Spotbeam 2 from Mount Jackson for EchoStar 10 at 110w

7290 WTKR MOVED FROM Tp 15 ConUS beam on AMC 15 at 105w
TO Tp 29 Spotbeam 2 from Mount Jackson for EchoStar 10 at 110w

7291 WAVY MOVED FROM Tp 15 ConUS beam on AMC 15 at 105w
TO Tp 29 Spotbeam 2 from Mount Jackson for EchoStar 10 at 110w

7292 WVBT MOVED FROM Tp 15 ConUS beam on AMC 15 at 105w
TO Tp 29 Spotbeam 2 from Mount Jackson for EchoStar 10 at 110w

7293 WTVZ MOVED FROM Tp 4 ConUS beam on AMC 15 at 105w
TO Tp 27 Spotbeam from Mount Jackson for EchoStar 10 at 110w

7294 WGNT MOVED FROM Tp 4 ConUS beam on AMC 15 at 105w
TO Tp 27 Spotbeam from Mount Jackson for EchoStar 10 at 110w

7295 WHRO MOVED FROM Tp 4 ConUS beam on AMC 15 at 105w
TO Tp 27 Spotbeam from Mount Jackson for EchoStar 10 at 110w

7296 WSKY MOVED FROM Tp 4 ConUS beam on AMC 15 at 105w
TO Tp 27 Spotbeam from Mount Jackson for EchoStar 10 at 110w

7297 WUND MOVED FROM Tp 14 ConUS beam on AMC 15 at 105w
TO Tp 31 Spotbeam 5 from Mount Jackson for EchoStar 10 at 110w

Chattanooga, TN

7330 WTVC MOVED FROM Tp 1 ConUS beam on AMC 15 at 105w
TO Tp 27 Spotbeam 10 from Monee for EchoStar 10 at 110w

7331 WDEF MOVED FROM Tp 1 ConUS beam on AMC 15 at 105w
TO Tp 27 Spotbeam 10 from Monee for EchoStar 10 at 110w

7332 WRCB MOVED FROM Tp 1 ConUS beam on AMC 15 at 105w
TO Tp 27 Spotbeam 10 from Monee for EchoStar 10 at 110w

7333 WDSI MOVED FROM Tp 1 ConUS beam on AMC 15 at 105w
TO Tp 27 Spotbeam 10 from Monee for EchoStar 10 at 110w

7334 WFLI MOVED FROM Tp 1 ConUS beam on AMC 15 at 105w
TO Tp 27 Spotbeam 10 from Monee for EchoStar 10 at 110w

7335 WTCI MOVED FROM Tp 1 ConUS beam on AMC 15 at 105w
TO Tp 27 Spotbeam 10 from Monee for EchoStar 10 at 110w


Portland, ME

7340 WMTW MOVED FROM Tp 18 ConUS beam on EchoStar 9 at 121w
TO Tp 23 Spotbeam from Mount Jackson for EchoStar 10 at 110w

7341 WGME MOVED FROM Tp 18 ConUS beam on EchoStar 9 at 121w
TO Tp 23 Spotbeam from Mount Jackson for EchoStar 10 at 110w

7342 WCSH MOVED FROM Tp 18 ConUS beam on EchoStar 9 at 121w
TO Tp 23 Spotbeam from Mount Jackson for EchoStar 10 at 110w

7343 WPFO MOVED FROM Tp 18 ConUS beam on EchoStar 9 at 121w
TO Tp 23 Spotbeam from Mount Jackson for EchoStar 10 at 110w

7344 WPXT MOVED FROM Tp 18 ConUS beam on EchoStar 9 at 121w
TO Tp 23 Spotbeam from Mount Jackson for EchoStar 10 at 110w

7345 WPME MOVED FROM Tp 18 ConUS beam on EchoStar 9 at 121w
TO Tp 23 Spotbeam from Mount Jackson for EchoStar 10 at 110w

7346 WCBB MOVED FROM Tp 18 ConUS beam on EchoStar 9 at 121w
TO Tp 23 Spotbeam from Mount Jackson for EchoStar 10 at 110w

Mobile, AL

7356 WEIQ MOVED FROM Tp 22 ConUS beam on AMC 15 at 105w
TO Tp 29 Spotbeam 11 from Monee for EchoStar 10 at 110w

Topeka, KS

7391 KTKA MOVED FROM Tp 5 ConUS beam on AMC 15 at 105w
TO Tp 31 Spotbeam from Monee for EchoStar 10 at 110w

7392 WIBW MOVED FROM Tp 5 ConUS beam on AMC 15 at 105w
TO Tp 31 Spotbeam from Monee for EchoStar 10 at 110w

7393 KSNT MOVED FROM Tp 5 ConUS beam on AMC 15 at 105w
TO Tp 31 Spotbeam from Monee for EchoStar 10 at 110w

7394 KTMJ MOVED FROM Tp 5 ConUS beam on AMC 15 at 105w
TO Tp 31 Spotbeam from Monee for EchoStar 10 at 110w

7397 KTWU MOVED FROM Tp 5 ConUS beam on AMC 15 at 105w
TO Tp 31 Spotbeam from Monee for EchoStar 10 at 110w

Champaign, IL

7400 WAND MOVED FROM Tp 16 ConUS beam on AMC 15 at 105w
TO Tp 5 Midwest beam on EchoStar 7 at 119w

7401 WCIA MOVED FROM Tp 16 ConUS beam on AMC 15 at 105w
TO Tp 5 Midwest beam on EchoStar 7 at 119w

7402 WICS MOVED FROM Tp 16 ConUS beam on AMC 15 at 105w
TO Tp 5 Midwest beam on EchoStar 7 at 119w

7403 WRSP MOVED FROM Tp 16 ConUS beam on AMC 15 at 105w
TO Tp 5 Midwest beam on EchoStar 7 at 119w

7404 WBUI MOVED FROM Tp 16 ConUS beam on AMC 15 at 105w
TO Tp 5 Midwest beam on EchoStar 7 at 119w

7405 WCFN MOVED FROM Tp 16 ConUS beam on AMC 15 at 105w
TO Tp 5 Midwest beam on EchoStar 7 at 119w

7407 WILL MOVED FROM Tp 16 ConUS beam on AMC 15 at 105w
TO Tp 5 Midwest beam on EchoStar 7 at 119w

7408 WSEC MOVED FROM Tp 16 ConUS beam on AMC 15 at 105w
TO Tp 5 Midwest beam on EchoStar 7 at 119w

Fargo, ND

7412 WDAY MOVED FROM Tp 9 ConUS beam on EchoStar 9 at 121w
TO Tp 23 Spotbeam 32 from Monee for EchoStar 10 at 110w

7413 KXJB MOVED FROM Tp 9 ConUS beam on EchoStar 9 at 121w
TO Tp 23 Spotbeam 32 from Monee for EchoStar 10 at 110w

7414 KVLY MOVED FROM Tp 9 ConUS beam on EchoStar 9 at 121w
TO Tp 23 Spotbeam 32 from Monee for EchoStar 10 at 110w

7415 KVRR MOVED FROM Tp 9 ConUS beam on EchoStar 9 at 121w
TO Tp 23 Spotbeam 32 from Monee for EchoStar 10 at 110w

7418 KFME MOVED FROM Tp 9 ConUS beam on EchoStar 9 at 121w
TO Tp 23 Spotbeam 32 from Monee for EchoStar 10 at 110w

7420 WDAZ MOVED FROM Tp 9 ConUS beam on EchoStar 9 at 121w
TO Tp 23 Spotbeam 32 from Monee for EchoStar 10 at 110w


Columbia, MO

7450 KMIZ MOVED FROM Tp 15 ConUS beam on AMC 15 at 105w
TO Tp 26 Spotbeam from Monee for EchoStar 10 at 110w

7451 KRCG MOVED FROM Tp 15 ConUS beam on AMC 15 at 105w
TO Tp 26 Spotbeam from Monee for EchoStar 10 at 110w

7452 KOMU MOVED FROM Tp 15 ConUS beam on AMC 15 at 105w
TO Tp 26 Spotbeam from Monee for EchoStar 10 at 110w

7453 KQFX MOVED FROM Tp 15 ConUS beam on AMC 15 at 105w
TO Tp 26 Spotbeam from Monee for EchoStar 10 at 110w

7456 KMOS MOVED FROM Tp 15 ConUS beam on AMC 15 at 105w
TO Tp 26 Spotbeam from Monee for EchoStar 10 at 110w

7457 KNLJ MOVED FROM Tp 15 ConUS beam on AMC 15 at 105w
TO Tp 26 Spotbeam from Monee for EchoStar 10 at 110w

Johnstown-Altoona, PA

7467 WJAC MOVED FROM Tp 1 Northeast beam on EchoStar 7 at 119w
TO Tp 29 Spotbeam 9 from Mount Jackson for EchoStar 10 at 110w

7471 WPSU MOVED FROM Tp 1 Northeast beam on EchoStar 7 at 119w
TO Tp 29 Spotbeam 9 from Mount Jackson for EchoStar 10 at 110w

7472 WKBS MOVED FROM Tp 1 Northeast beam on EchoStar 7 at 119w
TO Tp 29 Spotbeam 9 from Mount Jackson for EchoStar 10 at 110w


Savannah, GA

7480 WJCL MOVED FROM Tp 14 ConUS beam on AMC 15 at 105w
TO Tp 7 Carolinas beam on EchoStar 7 at 119w

7481 WTOC MOVED FROM Tp 14 ConUS beam on AMC 15 at 105w
TO Tp 7 Carolinas beam on EchoStar 7 at 119w

7482 WSAV MOVED FROM Tp 14 ConUS beam on AMC 15 at 105w
TO Tp 7 Carolinas beam on EchoStar 7 at 119w

7483 WTGS MOVED FROM Tp 14 ConUS beam on AMC 15 at 105w
TO Tp 7 Carolinas beam on EchoStar 7 at 119w

7485 WGSA MOVED FROM Tp 14 ConUS beam on AMC 15 at 105w
TO Tp 7 Carolinas beam on EchoStar 7 at 119w

Ft. Smith, AR

7495 KHBS MOVED FROM Tp 23 ConUS beam on AMC 15 at 105w
TO Tp 23 Spotbeam from New Braunfels for EchoStar 10 at 110w

7496 KFSM MOVED FROM Tp 23 ConUS beam on AMC 15 at 105w
TO Tp 23 Spotbeam from New Braunfels for EchoStar 10 at 110w

7497 KFTA MOVED FROM Tp 23 ConUS beam on AMC 15 at 105w
TO Tp 23 Spotbeam from New Braunfels for EchoStar 10 at 110w

7498 KPBI MOVED FROM Tp 23 ConUS beam on AMC 15 at 105w
TO Tp 23 Spotbeam from New Braunfels for EchoStar 10 at 110w

7499 KWFT MOVED FROM Tp 23 ConUS beam on AMC 15 at 105w
TO Tp 23 Spotbeam from New Braunfels for EchoStar 10 at 110w

7501 KAFT MOVED FROM Tp 5 ConUS beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w
TO Tp 23 Spotbeam from New Braunfels for EchoStar 10 at 110w

7502 KSBN MOVED FROM Tp 23 ConUS beam on AMC 15 at 105w
TO Tp 23 Spotbeam from New Braunfels for EchoStar 10 at 110w


Rockford, IL

7542 WTVO MOVED FROM Tp 13 ConUS beam on EchoStar 9 at 121w
TO Tp 29 Spotbeam 19 from Monee for EchoStar 10 at 110w

7543 WIFR MOVED FROM Tp 13 ConUS beam on EchoStar 9 at 121w
TO Tp 29 Spotbeam 19 from Monee for EchoStar 10 at 110w

7544 WREX MOVED FROM Tp 13 ConUS beam on EchoStar 9 at 121w
TO Tp 29 Spotbeam 19 from Monee for EchoStar 10 at 110w

7545 WQRF MOVED FROM Tp 13 ConUS beam on EchoStar 9 at 121w
TO Tp 29 Spotbeam 19 from Monee for EchoStar 10 at 110w


Lincoln, NE

7550 KLKN MOVED FROM Tp 17 ConUS beam on AMC 15 at 105w
TO Tp 27 Spotbeam from Monee for EchoStar 10 at 110w

7551 KOLN MOVED FROM Tp 17 ConUS beam on AMC 15 at 105w
TO Tp 27 Spotbeam from Monee for EchoStar 10 at 110w

7552 KHAS MOVED FROM Tp 17 ConUS beam on AMC 15 at 105w
TO Tp 27 Spotbeam from Monee for EchoStar 10 at 110w

7553 KTVG MOVED FROM Tp 17 ConUS beam on AMC 15 at 105w
TO Tp 27 Spotbeam from Monee for EchoStar 10 at 110w

7556 KUON MOVED FROM Tp 17 ConUS beam on AMC 15 at 105w
TO Tp 27 Spotbeam from Monee for EchoStar 10 at 110w

7557 KHGI MOVED FROM Tp 17 ConUS beam on AMC 15 at 105w
TO Tp 27 Spotbeam from Monee for EchoStar 10 at 110w


El Paso, TX

7583 KVIA MOVED FROM Tp 6 ConUS beam on AMC 15 at 105w
TO Tp 29 Spotbeam from New Braunfels for EchoStar 10 at 110w

7584 KDBC MOVED FROM Tp 6 ConUS beam on AMC 15 at 105w
TO Tp 29 Spotbeam from New Braunfels for EchoStar 10 at 110w

7585 KTSM MOVED FROM Tp 6 ConUS beam on AMC 15 at 105w
TO Tp 29 Spotbeam from New Braunfels for EchoStar 10 at 110w

7586 KFOX MOVED FROM Tp 6 ConUS beam on AMC 15 at 105w
TO Tp 29 Spotbeam from New Braunfels for EchoStar 10 at 110w

7589 KCOS MOVED FROM Tp 6 ConUS beam on AMC 15 at 105w
TO Tp 29 Spotbeam from New Braunfels for EchoStar 10 at 110w

7590 KSCE MOVED FROM Tp 6 ConUS beam on AMC 15 at 105w
TO Tp 29 Spotbeam from New Braunfels for EchoStar 10 at 110w

7591 KINT MOVED FROM Tp 6 ConUS beam on AMC 15 at 105w
TO Tp 29 Spotbeam from New Braunfels for EchoStar 10 at 110w

7592 KTDO MOVED FROM Tp 6 ConUS beam on AMC 15 at 105w
TO Tp 29 Spotbeam from New Braunfels for EchoStar 10 at 110w

7593 KTFN MOVED FROM Tp 6 ConUS beam on AMC 15 at 105w
TO Tp 29 Spotbeam from New Braunfels for EchoStar 10 at 110w

7594 KRWG MOVED FROM Tp 6 ConUS beam on AMC 15 at 105w
TO Tp 29 Spotbeam from New Braunfels for EchoStar 10 at 110w


Quad Cities

7600 WQAD MOVED FROM Tp 23 ConUS beam on AMC 15 at 105w
TO Tp 27 Spotbeam from Monee for EchoStar 10 at 110w

7601 WHBF MOVED FROM Tp 23 ConUS beam on AMC 15 at 105w
TO Tp 27 Spotbeam from Monee for EchoStar 10 at 110w

7602 KWQC MOVED FROM Tp 23 ConUS beam on AMC 15 at 105w
TO Tp 27 Spotbeam from Monee for EchoStar 10 at 110w

7603 KLJB MOVED FROM Tp 23 ConUS beam on AMC 15 at 105w
TO Tp 27 Spotbeam from Monee for EchoStar 10 at 110w

7604 KGWB MOVED FROM Tp 23 ConUS beam on AMC 15 at 105w
TO Tp 27 Spotbeam from Monee for EchoStar 10 at 110w

7606 WQPT MOVED FROM Tp 23 ConUS beam on AMC 15 at 105w
TO Tp 27 Spotbeam from Monee for EchoStar 10 at 110w

7607 KQIN MOVED FROM Tp 23 ConUS beam on AMC 15 at 105w
TO Tp 27 Spotbeam from Monee for EchoStar 10 at 110w


Syracuse, NY

7625 WSYR MOVED FROM Tp 30 ConUS beam on EchoStar 9 at 121w
TO Tp 4 Spotbeam 4 from Mount Jackson for EchoStar 10 at 110w

7626 WTVH MOVED FROM Tp 30 ConUS beam on EchoStar 9 at 121w
TO Tp 4 Spotbeam 4 from Mount Jackson for EchoStar 10 at 110w

7627 WSTM MOVED FROM Tp 30 ConUS beam on EchoStar 9 at 121w
TO Tp 4 Spotbeam 4 from Mount Jackson for EchoStar 10 at 110w

7628 WSYT MOVED FROM Tp 30 ConUS beam on EchoStar 9 at 121w
TO Tp 4 Spotbeam 4 from Mount Jackson for EchoStar 10 at 110w

7629 WNYS MOVED FROM Tp 30 ConUS beam on EchoStar 9 at 121w
TO Tp 4 Spotbeam 4 from Mount Jackson for EchoStar 10 at 110w

7631 WCNY MOVED FROM Tp 30 ConUS beam on EchoStar 9 at 121w
TO Tp 4 Spotbeam 4 from Mount Jackson for EchoStar 10 at 110w


Rochester, NY

7634 WHAM MOVED FROM Tp 11 ConUS beam on EchoStar 9 at 121w
TO Tp 27 Spotbeam 9 from Mount Jackson for EchoStar 10 at 110w

7635 WROC MOVED FROM Tp 11 ConUS beam on EchoStar 9 at 121w
TO Tp 27 Spotbeam 9 from Mount Jackson for EchoStar 10 at 110w

7636 WHEC MOVED FROM Tp 11 ConUS beam on EchoStar 9 at 121w
TO Tp 27 Spotbeam 9 from Mount Jackson for EchoStar 10 at 110w

7637 WUHF MOVED FROM Tp 11 ConUS beam on EchoStar 9 at 121w
TO Tp 27 Spotbeam 9 from Mount Jackson for EchoStar 10 at 110w

7640 WXXI MOVED FROM Tp 11 ConUS beam on EchoStar 9 at 121w
TO Tp 27 Spotbeam 9 from Mount Jackson for EchoStar 10 at 110w


Quincy, IL

7711 KHQA MOVED FROM Tp 8 ConUS beam on AMC 15 at 105w
TO Tp 26 Spotbeam from Monee for EchoStar 10 at 110w

7712 WGEM MOVED FROM Tp 8 ConUS beam on AMC 15 at 105w
TO Tp 26 Spotbeam from Monee for EchoStar 10 at 110w

7713 XGEM MOVED FROM Tp 8 ConUS beam on AMC 15 at 105w
TO Tp 26 Spotbeam from Monee for EchoStar 10 at 110w

7716 WMEC MOVED FROM Tp 8 ConUS beam on AMC 15 at 105w
TO Tp 26 Spotbeam from Monee for EchoStar 10 at 110w

7717 WTJR MOVED FROM Tp 9 ConUS beam on AMC 15 at 105w
TO Tp 26 Spotbeam from Monee for EchoStar 10 at 110w


Greenville-New Bern-Washington, NC

7731 WCTI MOVED FROM Tp 19 ConUS beam on AMC 15 at 105w
TO Tp 27 Spotbeam from Mount Jackson for EchoStar 10 at 110w

7732 WNCT MOVED FROM Tp 19 ConUS beam on AMC 15 at 105w
TO Tp 27 Spotbeam from Mount Jackson for EchoStar 10 at 110w

7733 WITN MOVED FROM Tp 19 ConUS beam on AMC 15 at 105w
TO Tp 27 Spotbeam from Mount Jackson for EchoStar 10 at 110w

7734 WFXI MOVED FROM Tp 19 ConUS beam on AMC 15 at 105w
TO Tp 27 Spotbeam from Mount Jackson for EchoStar 10 at 110w

7736 GCTI MOVED FROM Tp 21 ConUS beam on AMC 15 at 105w
TO Tp 27 Spotbeam from Mount Jackson for EchoStar 10 at 110w

7737 WUNM MOVED FROM Tp 14 ConUS beam on AMC 15 at 105w
TO Tp 31 Spotbeam 5 from Mount Jackson for EchoStar 10 at 110w


Peoria, IL

7750 WHOI MOVED FROM Tp 12 ConUS beam on AMC 15 at 105w
TO Tp 27 Spotbeam from Monee for EchoStar 10 at 110w

7751 WMBD MOVED FROM Tp 12 ConUS beam on AMC 15 at 105w
TO Tp 27 Spotbeam from Monee for EchoStar 10 at 110w

7752 WEEK MOVED FROM Tp 12 ConUS beam on AMC 15 at 105w
TO Tp 27 Spotbeam from Monee for EchoStar 10 at 110w

7753 WYZZ MOVED FROM Tp 12 ConUS beam on AMC 15 at 105w
TO Tp 27 Spotbeam from Monee for EchoStar 10 at 110w

7755 WAOE MOVED FROM Tp 12 ConUS beam on AMC 15 at 105w
TO Tp 27 Spotbeam from Monee for EchoStar 10 at 110w

7756 WTVP MOVED FROM Tp 12 ConUS beam on AMC 15 at 105w
TO Tp 27 Spotbeam from Monee for EchoStar 10 at 110w


Monroe, LA

7809 KAQY MOVED FROM Tp 19 ConUS beam on AMC 15 at 105w
TO Tp 27 Spotbeam 15 from New Braunfels for EchoStar 10 at 110w

7810 KNOE MOVED FROM Tp 19 ConUS beam on AMC 15 at 105w
TO Tp 27 Spotbeam 15 from New Braunfels for EchoStar 10 at 110w

7811 KTVE MOVED FROM Tp 19 ConUS beam on AMC 15 at 105w
TO Tp 27 Spotbeam 15 from New Braunfels for EchoStar 10 at 110w

7812 KARD MOVED FROM Tp 19 ConUS beam on AMC 15 at 105w
TO Tp 27 Spotbeam 15 from New Braunfels for EchoStar 10 at 110w

7813 KEJB MOVED FROM Tp 19 ConUS beam on AMC 15 at 105w
TO Tp 27 Spotbeam 15 from New Braunfels for EchoStar 10 at 110w

7814 KLTM MOVED FROM Tp 19 ConUS beam on AMC 15 at 105w
TO Tp 27 Spotbeam 15 from New Braunfels for EchoStar 10 at 110w

7815 KMCT MOVED FROM Tp 19 ConUS beam on AMC 15 at 105w
TO Tp 27 Spotbeam 15 from New Braunfels for EchoStar 10 at 110w


Youngstown, OH

7830 WYTV MOVED FROM Tp 7 ConUS beam on EchoStar 9 at 121w
TO Tp 31 Spotbeam 9 from Mount Jackson for EchoStar 10 at 110w

7831 WKBN MOVED FROM Tp 7 ConUS beam on EchoStar 9 at 121w
TO Tp 31 Spotbeam 9 from Mount Jackson for EchoStar 10 at 110w

7832 WFMJ MOVED FROM Tp 7 ConUS beam on EchoStar 9 at 121w
TO Tp 31 Spotbeam 9 from Mount Jackson for EchoStar 10 at 110w

7833 WYFX MOVED FROM Tp 7 ConUS beam on EchoStar 9 at 121w
TO Tp 31 Spotbeam 9 from Mount Jackson for EchoStar 10 at 110w

7834 WNEO MOVED FROM Tp 7 ConUS beam on EchoStar 9 at 121w
TO Tp 31 Spotbeam 9 from Mount Jackson for EchoStar 10 at 110w


Florence, SC

7845 WUNU MOVED FROM Tp 14 ConUS beam on AMC 15 at 105w
TO Tp 31 Spotbeam 5 from Mount Jackson for EchoStar 10 at 110w

7846 WIS MOVED FROM Tp 5 ConUS beam on AMC 15 at 105w
TO Tp 7 Carolinas beam on EchoStar 7 at 119w


Montgomery, AL

7850 WNCF MOVED FROM Tp 20 ConUS beam on AMC 15 at 105w
TO Tp 31 Spotbeam from Monee for EchoStar 10 at 110w

7851 WAKA MOVED FROM Tp 20 ConUS beam on AMC 15 at 105w
TO Tp 31 Spotbeam from Monee for EchoStar 10 at 110w

7852 WSFA MOVED FROM Tp 20 ConUS beam on AMC 15 at 105w
TO Tp 31 Spotbeam from Monee for EchoStar 10 at 110w

7853 WCOV MOVED FROM Tp 20 ConUS beam on AMC 15 at 105w
TO Tp 31 Spotbeam from Monee for EchoStar 10 at 110w

7854 WRJM MOVED FROM Tp 20 ConUS beam on AMC 15 at 105w
TO Tp 31 Spotbeam from Monee for EchoStar 10 at 110w

7855 WAIQ MOVED FROM Tp 20 ConUS beam on AMC 15 at 105w
TO Tp 31 Spotbeam from Monee for EchoStar 10 at 110w

7856 WBIH MOVED FROM Tp 20 ConUS beam on AMC 15 at 105w
TO Tp 31 Spotbeam from Monee for EchoStar 10 at 110w

7858 WBMM MOVED FROM Tp 19 ConUS beam on AMC 15 at 105w
TO Tp 31 Spotbeam from Monee for EchoStar 10 at 110w


San Francisco, CA

8226 KQED MOVED FROM Tp 26 Spotbeam 43 from Spokane for EchoStar 10 at 110w
TO Tp 31 Spotbeam 43 from Spokane for EchoStar 10 at 110w

8227 KICU MOVED FROM Tp 26 Spotbeam 43 from Spokane for EchoStar 10 at 110w
TO Tp 31 Spotbeam 43 from Spokane for EchoStar 10 at 110w

8231 KTNC MOVED FROM Tp 31 Spotbeam 43 from Spokane for EchoStar 10 at 110w
TO Tp 26 Spotbeam 43 from Spokane for EchoStar 10 at 110w


Sacramento, CA

8641 KTNC MOVED FROM Tp 31 Spotbeam 43 from Spokane for EchoStar 10 at 110w
TO Tp 26 Spotbeam 43 from Spokane for EchoStar 10 at 110w


Burlington, VT

8935 WVNY MOVED FROM Tp 4 Spotbeam 4 from Mount Jackson for EchoStar 10 at 110w
TO Tp 23 Spotbeam from Mount Jackson for EchoStar 10 at 110w

8936 WCAX MOVED FROM Tp 4 Spotbeam 4 from Mount Jackson for EchoStar 10 at 110w
TO Tp 23 Spotbeam from Mount Jackson for EchoStar 10 at 110w

8937 WPTZ MOVED FROM Tp 4 Spotbeam 4 from Mount Jackson for EchoStar 10 at 110w
TO Tp 23 Spotbeam from Mount Jackson for EchoStar 10 at 110w

8938 WFFF MOVED FROM Tp 4 Spotbeam 4 from Mount Jackson for EchoStar 10 at 110w
TO Tp 23 Spotbeam from Mount Jackson for EchoStar 10 at 110w

8941 WETK MOVED FROM Tp 4 Spotbeam 4 from Mount Jackson for EchoStar 10 at 110w
TO Tp 23 Spotbeam from Mount Jackson for EchoStar 10 at 110w

8942 WCFE MOVED FROM Tp 4 Spotbeam 4 from Mount Jackson for EchoStar 10 at 110w
TO Tp 18 Spotbeam 4 from Mount Jackson for EchoStar 10 at 110w

8943 WNNE MOVED FROM Tp 4 Spotbeam 4 from Mount Jackson for EchoStar 10 at 110w
TO Tp 23 Spotbeam from Mount Jackson for EchoStar 10 at 110w


Scranton, PA

9245 WNEP MOVED FROM Tp 18 ConUS beam on AMC 15 at 105w
TO Tp 1 Northeast beam on EchoStar 7 at 119w

9246 WYOU MOVED FROM Tp 18 ConUS beam on AMC 15 at 105w
TO Tp 1 Northeast beam on EchoStar 7 at 119w

9247 WBRE MOVED FROM Tp 18 ConUS beam on AMC 15 at 105w
TO Tp 1 Northeast beam on EchoStar 7 at 119w

9248 WOLF MOVED FROM Tp 18 ConUS beam on AMC 15 at 105w
TO Tp 1 Northeast beam on EchoStar 7 at 119w

9249 WSWB MOVED FROM Tp 18 ConUS beam on AMC 15 at 105w
TO Tp 1 Northeast beam on EchoStar 7 at 119w

9251 WVIA MOVED FROM Tp 18 ConUS beam on AMC 15 at 105w
TO Tp 1 Northeast beam on EchoStar 7 at 119w


Meridian, MS

9302 WTOK MOVED FROM Tp 2 ConUS beam on AMC 15 at 105w
TO Tp 31 Spotbeam from Monee for EchoStar 10 at 110w

9303 WMDN MOVED FROM Tp 2 ConUS beam on AMC 15 at 105w
TO Tp 31 Spotbeam from Monee for EchoStar 10 at 110w

9304 WGBC MOVED FROM Tp 2 ConUS beam on AMC 15 at 105w
TO Tp 31 Spotbeam from Monee for EchoStar 10 at 110w

9305 WTOKD MOVED FROM Tp 2 ConUS beam on AMC 15 at 105w
TO Tp 31 Spotbeam from Monee for EchoStar 10 at 110w

CHANGE COUNT 210


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

hehe - better late than never.... 

Thanks John!

P.S. Fargo is at 23s32 after all i see.. (as discussed earlier)


----------



## joblo (Dec 11, 2003)

JohnH said:


> 6577 SPO1 ADDED TO NEW TID
> 
> 6589 SPO1 ADDED TO NEW TID
> 
> ...


Is there a 4 digit # for these?



> 7050 KAKE MOVED FROM Tp 13 ConUS beam on AMC 15 at 105w
> TO Tp 27 Spotbeam from Monee for EchoStar 10 at 110w
> 
> 7051 KWCH MOVED FROM Tp 13 ConUS beam on AMC 15 at 105w
> ...


 Wichita moved to spot 29 KS north



> 7120 KTMF MOVED FROM Tp 12 ConUS beam on EchoStar 9 at 121w
> TO Tp 31 Spotbeam from Spokane for EchoStar 10 at 110w
> 
> 7121 KPAX MOVED FROM Tp 12 ConUS beam on EchoStar 9 at 121w
> ...


 MIssoula, MT moved to spot 37 MT southwest



> 7293 WTVZ MOVED FROM Tp 4 ConUS beam on AMC 15 at 105w
> TO Tp 27 Spotbeam from Mount Jackson for EchoStar 10 at 110w
> 
> 7294 WGNT MOVED FROM Tp 4 ConUS beam on AMC 15 at 105w
> ...


 Norfolk, VA moved to spot 2 NC east



> 7340 WMTW MOVED FROM Tp 18 ConUS beam on EchoStar 9 at 121w
> TO Tp 23 Spotbeam from Mount Jackson for EchoStar 10 at 110w
> 
> 7341 WGME MOVED FROM Tp 18 ConUS beam on EchoStar 9 at 121w
> ...


 Portland, ME moved to spot 8 ME



> 7391 KTKA MOVED FROM Tp 5 ConUS beam on AMC 15 at 105w
> TO Tp 31 Spotbeam from Monee for EchoStar 10 at 110w
> 
> 7392 WIBW MOVED FROM Tp 5 ConUS beam on AMC 15 at 105w
> ...


 Topeka moved to spot 24 IA southwest



> 7450 KMIZ MOVED FROM Tp 15 ConUS beam on AMC 15 at 105w
> TO Tp 26 Spotbeam from Monee for EchoStar 10 at 110w
> 
> 7451 KRCG MOVED FROM Tp 15 ConUS beam on AMC 15 at 105w
> ...


 Columbia, MO moved to spot 19 IL



> 7495 KHBS MOVED FROM Tp 23 ConUS beam on AMC 15 at 105w
> TO Tp 23 Spotbeam from New Braunfels for EchoStar 10 at 110w
> 
> 7496 KFSM MOVED FROM Tp 23 ConUS beam on AMC 15 at 105w
> ...


 Ft. Smith, AR moved to spot 20 MO southwest



> 7550 KLKN MOVED FROM Tp 17 ConUS beam on AMC 15 at 105w
> TO Tp 27 Spotbeam from Monee for EchoStar 10 at 110w
> 
> 7551 KOLN MOVED FROM Tp 17 ConUS beam on AMC 15 at 105w
> ...


 Lincoln, NE moved to spot 29 KS north



> 7583 KVIA MOVED FROM Tp 6 ConUS beam on AMC 15 at 105w
> TO Tp 29 Spotbeam from New Braunfels for EchoStar 10 at 110w
> 
> 7584 KDBC MOVED FROM Tp 6 ConUS beam on AMC 15 at 105w
> ...


 El Paso, TX moved to spot 31 NM



> 7600 WQAD MOVED FROM Tp 23 ConUS beam on AMC 15 at 105w
> TO Tp 27 Spotbeam from Monee for EchoStar 10 at 110w
> 
> 7601 WHBF MOVED FROM Tp 23 ConUS beam on AMC 15 at 105w
> ...


 Davenport, IA moved to spot 19 IL



> 7711 KHQA MOVED FROM Tp 8 ConUS beam on AMC 15 at 105w
> TO Tp 26 Spotbeam from Monee for EchoStar 10 at 110w
> 
> 7712 WGEM MOVED FROM Tp 8 ConUS beam on AMC 15 at 105w
> ...


 Quincy, IL moved to spot 19 IL



> 7731 WCTI MOVED FROM Tp 19 ConUS beam on AMC 15 at 105w
> TO Tp 27 Spotbeam from Mount Jackson for EchoStar 10 at 110w
> 
> 7732 WNCT MOVED FROM Tp 19 ConUS beam on AMC 15 at 105w
> ...


 Greenville, NC moved to spot 2 NC east



> 7750 WHOI MOVED FROM Tp 12 ConUS beam on AMC 15 at 105w
> TO Tp 27 Spotbeam from Monee for EchoStar 10 at 110w
> 
> 7751 WMBD MOVED FROM Tp 12 ConUS beam on AMC 15 at 105w
> ...


 Peoria, IL moved to spot 19 IL



> 7850 WNCF MOVED FROM Tp 20 ConUS beam on AMC 15 at 105w
> TO Tp 31 Spotbeam from Monee for EchoStar 10 at 110w
> 
> 7851 WAKA MOVED FROM Tp 20 ConUS beam on AMC 15 at 105w
> ...


 Montgomery, AL moved to spot 11 AL west



> 8935 WVNY MOVED FROM Tp 4 Spotbeam 4 from Mount Jackson for EchoStar 10 at 110w
> TO Tp 23 Spotbeam from Mount Jackson for EchoStar 10 at 110w
> 
> 8936 WCAX MOVED FROM Tp 4 Spotbeam 4 from Mount Jackson for EchoStar 10 at 110w
> ...


 Burlington, VT moved back to spot 8 ME (tp 23 as predicted )



> 9302 WTOK MOVED FROM Tp 2 ConUS beam on AMC 15 at 105w
> TO Tp 31 Spotbeam from Monee for EchoStar 10 at 110w
> 
> 9303 WMDN MOVED FROM Tp 2 ConUS beam on AMC 15 at 105w
> ...


 Meridian, MS moved to spot 11 AL west


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

joblo said:


> Is there a 4 digit # for these?


 Yes there are TIDs, but cannot get to that info until after 4 PM EDT. Doing the work thing now. 

Thanks for the Spotbeam Numbers.


----------



## TNGTony (Mar 23, 2002)

Thanks for the info John & Joblo. I will update the charts very, very late tonight or even tomorrow. I have a looooooong day at work today (I'm there now) and an even longer one tomorrow.

See ya
Tony


----------



## chelsea (May 1, 2003)

This mornings moves from 105 & 121 cleans off all most every Local market.
Still needing attention are the rear end stations from Houston, Salt Lake & Tulsa.
And turn off the 129 market mirrors on 121 & 105. Done.
Then AMC 15, will be clear for SES.

Now the big picture has a direction defined.
But a lot of questions have not been addressed to the odd ball markets still on 119W or what Directv recieved for being so cooperative.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

JohnH said:


> South Bend, IN
> 
> 7090 WBND MOVED FROM Tp 14 ConUS beam on AMC 15 at 105w
> TO Tp 7 Midwest beam on EchoStar 7 at 119w
> ...


Cool.

I knew I should have stayed up later or checked in early this morning. Now I can disconnect the 105 dish from my DP44 and have both 61.5° and 129° active!

Thanks JohnH.


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

I wondered if you were sitting by your TV listening for the crunch.


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

joblo,

6577 SPO1 ADDED TO NEW TID 2248

6589 SPO1 ADDED TO NEW TID 2279

6598 NB1 ADDED TO NEW TID 2384

6632 MTJ1 ADDED TO NEW TID 2542


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

Still have Erie, PA on 121 and 129.
Wichita Falls-Lawton on 121, 129 and 119
Wassau on 121 and 129
Providence on 121
Dayton on 105 and 129
Clarksburg-Weston on 105 and 129
Sioux City on 105 and 129
Charlottesville on 105 and 129
Richmond on 105 and 129
Charleston-Huntington, WV on 105 and 129
Columbus, OH on 105 and 129

Wonder how long before DiSH 1000 will be plentiful enough to shutdown the SuperDiSH feeds?


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

None of these are available. 

05-04-2006,18:22:00
6383 WFAA ADDED TO Tp 31 Spotbeam 21 from New Braunfels for EchoStar 10 at 110w

6384 KTVT ADDED TO Tp 31 Spotbeam 21 from New Braunfels for EchoStar 10 at 110w

6385 KXAS ADDED TO Tp 31 Spotbeam 21 from New Braunfels for EchoStar 10 at 110w

6386 KDFW ADDED TO Tp 31 Spotbeam 21 from New Braunfels for EchoStar 10 at 110w

6389 KTRK ADDED TO Tp 4 Spotbeam 16 from New Braunfels for EchoStar 10 at 110w

6390 KHOU ADDED TO Tp 4 Spotbeam 16 from New Braunfels for EchoStar 10 at 110w

6391 KPRC ADDED TO Tp 4 Spotbeam 16 from New Braunfels for EchoStar 10 at 110w

6392 KRIV ADDED TO Tp 4 Spotbeam 16 from New Braunfels for EchoStar 10 at 110w

6395 KXTV ADDED TO Tp 18 Spotbeam 43 from Spokane for EchoStar 10 at 110w

6396 KOVR ADDED TO Tp 18 Spotbeam 43 from Spokane for EchoStar 10 at 110w

6397 KCRA ADDED TO Tp 18 Spotbeam 43 from Spokane for EchoStar 10 at 110w

6398 KTXL ADDED TO Tp 18 Spotbeam 43 from Spokane for EchoStar 10 at 110w

6399 KQCA ADDED TO Tp 14 ConUS beam on EchoStar 5 at 129w

6401 WPLG ADDED TO Tp 12 Spotbeam 1 from Mount Jackson for EchoStar 10 at 110w

6402 WFOR ADDED TO Tp 12 Spotbeam 1 from Mount Jackson for EchoStar 10 at 110w

6403 WTVJ ADDED TO Tp 12 Spotbeam 1 from Mount Jackson for EchoStar 10 at 110w

6404 WSVN ADDED TO Tp 12 Spotbeam 1 from Mount Jackson for EchoStar 10 at 110w

6407 KGTV ADDED TO Tp 29 Spotbeam 39 from Spokane for EchoStar 10 at 110w

6408 KFMB ADDED TO Tp 29 Spotbeam 39 from Spokane for EchoStar 10 at 110w

6409 KNSD ADDED TO Tp 29 Spotbeam 39 from Spokane for EchoStar 10 at 110w

6410 XETV ADDED TO Tp 29 Spotbeam 39 from Spokane for EchoStar 10 at 110w

6414 KOMO ADDED TO Tp 4 Spotbeam 45 from Spokane for EchoStar 10 at 110w

6415 KIRO ADDED TO Tp 4 Spotbeam 45 from Spokane for EchoStar 10 at 110w

6416 KING ADDED TO Tp 4 Spotbeam 45 from Spokane for EchoStar 10 at 110w

6417 KCPQ ADDED TO Tp 4 Spotbeam 45 from Spokane for EchoStar 10 at 110w

6420 KATU ADDED TO Tp 29 Spotbeam 44 from Spokane for EchoStar 10 at 110w

6421 KOIN ADDED TO Tp 29 Spotbeam 44 from Spokane for EchoStar 10 at 110w

6422 KGW ADDED TO Tp 29 Spotbeam 44 from Spokane for EchoStar 10 at 110w

6423 KPTV ADDED TO Tp 29 Spotbeam 44 from Spokane for EchoStar 10 at 110w

6426 KSAT ADDED TO Tp 25 Spotbeam 22 from New Braunfels for EchoStar 10 at 110w

6427 KENS ADDED TO Tp 25 Spotbeam 22 from New Braunfels for EchoStar 10 at 110w

6428 WOAI ADDED TO Tp 25 Spotbeam 22 from New Braunfels for EchoStar 10 at 110w

6429 KABB ADDED TO Tp 25 Spotbeam 22 from New Braunfels for EchoStar 10 at 110w

6432 KXLY ADDED TO Tp 20 Spotbeam 40 from Spokane for EchoStar 10 at 110w

6433 KREM ADDED TO Tp 20 Spotbeam 40 from Spokane for EchoStar 10 at 110w

6434 KHQ ADDED TO Tp 20 Spotbeam 40 from Spokane for EchoStar 10 at 110w

6435 KAYU ADDED TO Tp 20 Spotbeam 40 from Spokane for EchoStar 10 at 110w

6438 KGO ADDED TO Tp 7 North California beam on EchoStar 7 at 119w

6439 KPIX ADDED TO Tp 7 North California beam on EchoStar 7 at 119w

6440 KNTV ADDED TO Tp 7 North California beam on EchoStar 7 at 119w

6441 KTVU ADDED TO Tp 7 North California beam on EchoStar 7 at 119w

6444 KICU ADDED TO Tp 14 ConUS beam on EchoStar 5 at 129w

6445 KRON ADDED TO Tp 14 ConUS beam on EchoStar 5 at 129w

6446 KNXV ADDED TO Tp 18 Spotbeam 35 from Gilbert for EchoStar 10 at 110w

6447 KPHO ADDED TO Tp 18 Spotbeam 35 from Gilbert for EchoStar 10 at 110w

6448 KPNX ADDED TO Tp 18 Spotbeam 35 from Gilbert for EchoStar 10 at 110w

6449 KSAZ ADDED TO Tp 18 Spotbeam 35 from Gilbert for EchoStar 10 at 110w

14103 KVIE2 ADDED TO Tp 16 ConUS beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w

CHANGE COUNT 48

All of those X---- channels became available.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

JohnH said:


> {South Bend Channels} TO Tp 7 Midwest beam on EchoStar 7 at 119w


7s11 ... Signal strength of 121 on my 501, 105 on my 622 (using a SuperDish105 and a DPP44 switch.


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

I see a WB in the list.

joblo, I will try to get the TIDs later tonight.

Need more Spotbeam Numbers.

San Francisco seems real Plush.


----------



## Airblair (May 1, 2003)

JohnH said:


> 6438 KGO ADDED TO Tp 7 North California beam on EchoStar 7 at 119w
> 
> 6439 KPIX ADDED TO Tp 7 North California beam on EchoStar 7 at 119w
> 
> ...


FYI, the first four stations are the "big 4" in the San Francisco market.

The last two are barely-watched independents. KRON used to be the NBC affiliate, but lost that to KNTV a couple of years ago.

Assuming those are all HD feeds (I didn't even know KICU aired any HD programming, and KRON seemingly airs only 3-year-old HDNET junk), does this make San Francisco the first HD-LIL market on E* with more than four stations?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Do you have the chart I created a couple of weeks ago?

http://www.dbstalk.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=5606&d=1145183954


----------



## Rob Glasser (Feb 22, 2005)

JohnH said:


> 6414 KOMO ADDED TO NEW TID
> 
> 6415 KIRO ADDED TO NEW TID
> 
> ...


Woo Hoo! Seattle HD here we come.


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

Here are the missing TIDs

Seattle-Tacoma
6414 KOMO ADDED TO NEW TID 2264

6415 KIRO ADDED TO NEW TID 2264

6416 KING ADDED TO NEW TID 2264

6417 KCPQ ADDED TO NEW TID 2264

Portland, OR
6420 KATU ADDED TO NEW TID 2299

6421 KOIN ADDED TO NEW TID 2299

6422 KGW ADDED TO NEW TID 2299

6423 KPTV ADDED TO NEW TID 2299

Spokane
6432 KXLY ADDED TO NEW TID 2260

6433 KREM ADDED TO NEW TID 2260

6434 KHQ ADDED TO NEW TID 2260

6435 KAYU ADDED TO NEW TID 2260

Phoenix
6446 KNXV ADDED TO NEW TID 2148

6447 KPHO ADDED TO NEW TID 2148

6448 KPNX ADDED TO NEW TID 2148

6449 KSAZ ADDED TO NEW TID 2148


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

Airblair said:


> Assuming those are all HD feeds (I didn't even know KICU aired any HD programming, and KRON seemingly airs only 3-year-old HDNET junk), does this make San Francisco the first HD-LIL market on E* with more than four stations?


Well Sacramento appears before San Francisco in the list and the WB is listed.


----------



## joblo (Dec 11, 2003)

JohnH said:


> Here are the missing TIDs
> 
> Seattle-Tacoma *tp 4 spot 45 WA*
> 6414 KOMO ADDED TO NEW TID 2264
> ...


see bold


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

JohnH said:


> Here are the missing TIDs
> 
> Seattle-Tacoma - NEW TID 2264
> Portland, OR - NEW TID 2299
> ...


2264 4s45 from Spokane
2299 29s44 from Spokane
2260 20s40 from Spokane
2148 18s35 from Gilbert

(Oh, joblo agrees!  He posted while I was off looking at my chart.)


----------



## Rob Glasser (Feb 22, 2005)

joblo said:


> see bold


Which location? 119/110/129?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

110° - all four digit TIDs are spots on E10 (so far).


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

Rob Glasser said:



> Which location? 119/110/129?


110


----------



## Rob Glasser (Feb 22, 2005)

Cool thanks guys, I'll remember the 4 digit TID thing.


----------



## joblo (Dec 11, 2003)

JohnH said:


> None of these are available.
> 
> 05-04-2006,18:22:00
> 
> ...


---


----------



## joblo (Dec 11, 2003)

James Long said:


> (Oh, joblo agrees!  He posted while I was off looking at my chart.)


I actually wasn't going by the TID algorithm so much as checking my spreadsheet for empty tps in the right places.

Nice to see the algorithm still working, though.


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

Oops! missed that post!!!!!!!!!!

Thanks joblo.


----------



## joblo (Dec 11, 2003)

sorry, probably should have done these all in one post...

but it occurred to that some people may not recognize call letters on sight 



JohnH said:


> *Dallas:*
> 6383 WFAA ADDED TO Tp 31 Spotbeam 21 from New Braunfels for EchoStar 10 at 110w
> 6384 KTVT ADDED TO Tp 31 Spotbeam 21 from New Braunfels for EchoStar 10 at 110w
> 6385 KXAS ADDED TO Tp 31 Spotbeam 21 from New Braunfels for EchoStar 10 at 110w
> ...


----------



## BFG (Jan 23, 2004)

what's the beam number for San Francisco? I found it, 47 I think 

I remember we made comments about how that 119 beam was emptied recently


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

Updated the original HD post.

Thanks.


----------



## kf4omc (Apr 11, 2006)

JohnH said:


> None of these are available.
> 
> 6401 WPLG ADDED TO Tp 12 Spotbeam 1 from Mount Jackson for EchoStar 10 at 110w
> 
> ...


I guess this means that the Miami Locals are moving to 110 from 119.


----------



## juan ellitinez (Jan 31, 2003)

kf4omc said:


> I guess this means that the Miami Locals are moving to 110 from 119.


HD LOCALS


----------



## PDW (Apr 2, 2006)

James Long said:


> 7s11 ... Signal strength of 121 on my 501, 105 on my 622 (using a SuperDish105 and a DPP44 switch.


I called Dish to have SB locals added (I have a Dish 500) and the CSR told me I still neeeded a SuperDish and he couldn't add them until it was installed. Any advice you can give me on how to get them turned on? The SB locals are not on 105 anymore as of today correct?

Thanks


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

PDW said:


> I called Dish to have SB locals added (I have a Dish 500) and the CSR told me I still neeeded a SuperDish and he couldn't add them until it was installed. Any advice you can give me on how to get them turned on? The SB locals are not on 105 anymore as of today correct?


As much as I hate telling people to lie to E*, tell them you have a SuperDish. I got my SD105 via eBay and had to convince them that I actually had one, since they didn't install it.

Then again, roulette might be enough - first rule of CSRs is call again.


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

Or see if you can doit with your online account.


----------



## MSoper72 (Jun 18, 2004)

James, has the Austin, Tx. locals been moved to E-10??


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Rob Glasser said:


> Cool thanks guys, I'll remember the 4 digit TID thing.


not that's easy  , for 110W slot first char must be 2, ie 2xy - conus/old sb and 2xyz - new E*10 sb


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

MSoper72 said:


> James, has the Austin, Tx. locals been moved to E-10??


At 119 on EchoStar 7.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

P Smith said:


> not that's easy  , for 110W slot first char must be 2, ie 2xy - conus/old sb and 2xyz - new E*10 sb


It's that easy for now, since there are no four digit TIDs that don't start 2.  Since all the old E8 spots are apparently off I wonder if they will get 4 digit TIDs if/when reactivated.


----------



## PDW (Apr 2, 2006)

I called Dish and the CSR said she turned my SB locals on and that was an hour ago, I just called back and had to go through the whole thing again. They're still not on. Does your receiver show the SB locals on 119 spot 7? or on 105?


----------



## gcasp (May 5, 2006)

Greenville-New Bern-Washington, SC

7731 WCTI MOVED FROM Tp 19 ConUS beam on AMC 15 at 105w
TO Tp 27 Spotbeam from Mount Jackson for EchoStar 10 at 110w

7732 WNCT MOVED FROM Tp 19 ConUS beam on AMC 15 at 105w
TO Tp 27 Spotbeam from Mount Jackson for EchoStar 10 at 110w

7733 WITN MOVED FROM Tp 19 ConUS beam on AMC 15 at 105w
TO Tp 27 Spotbeam from Mount Jackson for EchoStar 10 at 110w

7734 WFXI MOVED FROM Tp 19 ConUS beam on AMC 15 at 105w
TO Tp 27 Spotbeam from Mount Jackson for EchoStar 10 at 110w

7736 GCTI MOVED FROM Tp 21 ConUS beam on AMC 15 at 105w
TO Tp 27 Spotbeam from Mount Jackson for EchoStar 10 at 110w

7737 WUNM MOVED FROM Tp 14 ConUS beam on AMC 15 at 105w
TO Tp 31 Spotbeam 5 from Mount Jackson for EchoStar 10 at 110w

This is wrong. those are NC locals.


----------



## gcasp (May 5, 2006)

Greenville, NC moved to spot 2 NC east


Quote:
7750 WHOI MOVED FROM Tp 12 ConUS beam on AMC 15 at 105w
TO Tp 27 Spotbeam from Monee for EchoStar 10 at 110w

7751 WMBD MOVED FROM Tp 12 ConUS beam on AMC 15 at 105w
TO Tp 27 Spotbeam from Monee for EchoStar 10 at 110w

7752 WEEK MOVED FROM Tp 12 ConUS beam on AMC 15 at 105w
TO Tp 27 Spotbeam from Monee for EchoStar 10 at 110w

7753 WYZZ MOVED FROM Tp 12 ConUS beam on AMC 15 at 105w
TO Tp 27 Spotbeam from Monee for EchoStar 10 at 110w

7755 WAOE MOVED FROM Tp 12 ConUS beam on AMC 15 at 105w
TO Tp 27 Spotbeam from Monee for EchoStar 10 at 110w

7756 WTVP MOVED FROM Tp 12 ConUS beam on AMC 15 at 105w
TO Tp 27 Spotbeam from Monee for EchoStar 10 at 110w

I believe these are Illinois Locals.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

PDW said:


> I called Dish and the CSR said she turned my SB locals on and that was an hour ago, I just called back and had to go through the whole thing again. They're still not on. Does your receiver show the SB locals on 119 spot 7? or on 105?


TP7 on 119°. It shouldn't take that long to turn them on. Look in the 7090's to see if they are there and just not mapping down to the local channel numbers.


gcasp said:


> Greenville-New Bern-Washington, SC
> ...
> This is wrong. those are NC locals.


Should be Greenville/Washington/New Bern NC ... one little letter.


> I believe these are Illinois Locals.


Peoria, to be exact.


----------



## joblo (Dec 11, 2003)

Thanx, John, for the TIDs. 

Can you list TIDs for all the uplinked test channels in the 6000 range?

I still show 20 empty spot tps in ConUS. If I could get TIDs for the test channels, I might be able to predict which ones are likely to see use next.

...

gcasp, I think you misread my post. 

I quoted John's text and gave the spot #s _*below*_ it. My "Greenville, NC" reference was actually to the same channels you listed in your correction. I realize this was confusing, which is why I switched style in subsequent posts.


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

joblo said:


> Can you list TIDs for all the uplinked test channels in the 6000 range?


2282,SPO1
2282,SPO2
2282,SPO3
2282,SPO4
2562,MTJ1
2562,MTJ2
2562,MTJ3
2562,MTJ4
2253,SPO1
2255,SPO1
2262,SPO1
2273,SPO1
2275,SPO1
2344,NB1
2353,NB1
2364,NB1
2373,NB1
2382,NB1
2395,NB1
2442,MON1
2444,MON1
2453,MON1
2455,MON1
2462,MON1
2473,MON1
2475,MON1
2544,MTJ1
2553,MTJ1
2555,MTJ1
2564,MTJ1
2573,MTJ1
2575,MTJ1
2582,MTJ1
2584,MTJ1
2595,MTJ1
2042,CHY1
2044,CHY1
2046,CHY1
2055,CHY1
2140,GIL1
2144,GIL1
2153,GIL1
2240,SPO1
2248,SPO1
2246,SPO1
2251,SPO1
2277,SPO1
2284,SPO1
2279,SPO1
2288,SPO1
2291,SPO1
2297,SPO1
2340,NB1
2346,NB1
2348,NB1
2371,NB1
2384,NB1
2359,NB1
2360,NB1
2377,NB1
2393,NB1
2397,NB1
2399,NB1
2440,MON1
2446,MON1
2448,MON1
2451,MON1
2457,MON1
2459,MON1
2460,MON1
2464,MON1
2471,MON1
2477,MON1
2479,MON1
2484,MON1
2486,MON1
2488,MON1
2491,MON1
2493,MON1
2497,MON1
2499,MON1
2540,MTJ1
2542,MTJ1
2546,MTJ1
2548,MTJ1
2551,MTJ1
2557,MTJ1
2559,MTJ1
2560,MTJ1
2571,MTJ1
2577,MTJ1
2579,MTJ1
2586,MTJ1
2588,MTJ1
2591,MTJ1
2593,MTJ1
2597,MTJ1
2599,MTJ1


----------



## joblo (Dec 11, 2003)

cool


----------



## ehren (Aug 3, 2003)

They are Peoria, IL

Quote:
7750 WHOI MOVED FROM Tp 12 ConUS beam on AMC 15 at 105w
TO Tp 27 Spotbeam from Monee for EchoStar 10 at 110w

7751 WMBD MOVED FROM Tp 12 ConUS beam on AMC 15 at 105w
TO Tp 27 Spotbeam from Monee for EchoStar 10 at 110w

7752 WEEK MOVED FROM Tp 12 ConUS beam on AMC 15 at 105w
TO Tp 27 Spotbeam from Monee for EchoStar 10 at 110w

7753 WYZZ MOVED FROM Tp 12 ConUS beam on AMC 15 at 105w
TO Tp 27 Spotbeam from Monee for EchoStar 10 at 110w

7755 WAOE MOVED FROM Tp 12 ConUS beam on AMC 15 at 105w
TO Tp 27 Spotbeam from Monee for EchoStar 10 at 110w

7756 WTVP MOVED FROM Tp 12 ConUS beam on AMC 15 at 105w
TO Tp 27 Spotbeam from Monee for EchoStar 10 at 110w

I believe these are Illinois Locals.[/QUOTE]


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

PDW said:


> I called Dish and the CSR said she turned my SB locals on and that was an hour ago, I just called back and had to go through the whole thing again. They're still not on. Does your receiver show the SB locals on 119 spot 7? or on 105?


The channels may have been activated, but the receiver does not have them in its configuration tables as now the receivers only download info about the channels they need. Saves memory.
Sometimes on new activations you need to wait the "10-15 minutes" and then pull the receiver power plug for 30 seconds and replug it in. It will then do a satellite configuation download and acquire the locals info.


----------



## FourLizards (Nov 10, 2004)

My locals (Columbia, SC) were scheduled to move from 105 to 110 today, but according to http://ekb.dbstalk.com/dishlist.htm, they are at 119 7s14 instead. I'm happy that they are off of 105 and that I can get rid of my SuperDish now, but I was just curious to know why they didn't move to EchoStar 10.


----------



## BoisePaul (Apr 26, 2005)

FourLizards said:


> My locals (Columbia, SC) were scheduled to move from 105 to 110 today, but according to http://ekb.dbstalk.com/dishlist.htm, they are at 119 7s14 instead. I'm happy that they are off of 105 and that I can get rid of my SuperDish now, but I was just curious to know why they didn't move to EchoStar 10.


There are functional spotbeams on E7 at 119, so why shouldn't they be used? If the 119 spotbeam footprint is more closely matched to your DMA and/or the spot on E10 is full or less ideal, they may as well put yout locals at 119. Why waste the space?


----------



## saweetnesstrev (Oct 8, 2005)

Where the heck is CLEVELAND? its number 16 overall and theres more hd cities then 16!


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

saweetnesstrev said:


> Where the heck is CLEVELAND? its number 16 overall and theres more hd cities then 16!


According to the most recent list of turned up HD locals, there are 13. The list is probably due for an update soon though.

The ordering of the markets is not always according to Nielsen because the stations in those markets are not always cooperative. There are many pieces that must be in place before a market is turned up.

As a point of reference, brand D* has turned up at least one market with only the ABC and NBC affiliate. Good thing for them that it isn't football season.


----------



## saweetnesstrev (Oct 8, 2005)

thanks harsh


----------



## netbob (Mar 23, 2006)

Does anyone know when the Dallas HD LiLs will be available?????



JohnH said:


> None of these are available.
> 
> 05-04-2006,18:22:00
> 6383 WFAA ADDED TO Tp 31 Spotbeam 21 from New Braunfels for EchoStar 10 at 110w
> ...


----------



## BFG (Jan 23, 2004)

They'll be available when they're made available...

Not sure why folks keep asking these questions, If we knew we'd post it


----------



## netbob (Mar 23, 2006)

BFG said:


> They'll be available when they're made available...
> 
> Not sure why folks keep asking these questions, If we knew we'd post it


BFG
I see you are a student of the obvious.

We ask these questions because we can.:grin:


----------



## SaeBeagle (Apr 21, 2005)

None of these are available.

05-04-2006,18:22:00
6383 WFAA ADDED TO Tp 31 Spotbeam 21 from New Braunfels for EchoStar 10 at 110w

6384 KTVT ADDED TO Tp 31 Spotbeam 21 from New Braunfels for EchoStar 10 at 110w

_______________________________________________

_So we will never be able to see these TV stations anymore?_


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

SaeBeagle said:


> None of these are available.
> 
> 05-04-2006,18:22:00
> 6383 WFAA ADDED TO Tp 31 Spotbeam 21 from New Braunfels for EchoStar 10 at 110w
> ...


Sorry. I guess I should shout it out. THESE ARE *HD* LOCALS.


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

8399 XWFAA MOVED FROM Tp 2 ConUS beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w
TO Tp 10 ConUS beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w

8417 XKDFW MOVED FROM Tp 2 ConUS beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w
TO Tp 10 ConUS beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w

Video now is you have a DiSH 500 thingy. 

EPG info has not changed.


----------



## Larry Kenney (Aug 19, 2005)

JohnH said:


> 6438 KGO ADDED TO Tp 7 North California beam on EchoStar 7 at 119w
> 
> 6439 KPIX ADDED TO Tp 7 North California beam on EchoStar 7 at 119w
> 
> ...


In the list at http://www.dishchannelchart.com/ the first four channels are shown as being on 7s4 - 110° - E*10, not 119w. Which is correct?

These are the only HD channels you've shown for 119w, so I suspect that you're correct JohnH.

Thanks for all the great information you make available to us!

Larry
SF


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

There is no 7s4 on 110. There is an error on the Chart.


----------



## TNGTony (Mar 23, 2002)

Always trust JohnH! I make loads of mistakes, but with lots of help from John, Darkman, PSmith, Chaddux, Tony M, Raymie and quite a few others, I fix them in a day or so. Please PM me or email using the link on the chart with any questions or error corrections. I can use all the help I can get!

See ya
Tony


----------



## chaddux (Oct 10, 2004)

TNGTony said:


> Always trust JohnH! I make loads of mistakes, but with lots of help from John, Darkman, PSmith, Chaddux, Tony M, Raymie and quite a few others, I fix them in a day or so. Please PM me or email using the link on the chart with any questions or error corrections. I can use all the help I can get!
> 
> See ya
> Tony


Tony doesn't make errors...unless you count the missing cell in 8889 that has misaligned the entire chart.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Tony, I wouldn't scary ppl by that "MPEG-4" remark for HDTV channels. 
Something likes 'req ViP receivers' would be more appropriate.


----------



## TNGTony (Mar 23, 2002)

chaddux said:


> Tony doesn't make errors...unless you count the missing cell in 8889 that has misaligned the entire chart.


DOH!

I'll fix it later tonight when I detail the changes from Thursday through today.

PSmith,
I think I am going to lose the MPEG4 markets from the chart and replace them with a rewrite of footnote 6. Thanks.

See ya
Tony


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

chaddux said:


> Tony doesn't make errors...unless you count the missing cell in 8889 that has misaligned the entire chart.


just to note - it's NOT 8889 (as it doesn't really exist.. yet anyhow) 

-- more accurate IS ------> it's between 8886 and 8890 .. something like that i guess:

KERA-TV 13 (PBS) Dallas, TX KERA	8886	20s21	110
KOPX TV 62 ("i") KOPX 
KOCO-TV 5 (ABC) KOCO	8890	3s9	119


----------



## chaddux (Oct 10, 2004)

Darkman said:


> just to note - it's NOT 8889 (as it doesn't really exist.. yet anyhow)
> 
> -- more accurate IS ------> it's between 8886 and 8890 .. something like that i guess:
> 
> ...


more accurate IS --------> It did exist and when it existed, it was uplinked as 8889. So, referring to it as such is not a problem.

Furthermore ----------> there was no confusion as to which line was being referenced so your post clarified nothing.


----------



## dishjim (Oct 21, 2004)

harsh said:


> According to the most recent list of turned up HD locals, there are 13. The list is probably due for an update soon though.
> 
> The ordering of the markets is not always according to Nielsen because the stations in those markets are not always cooperative. There are many pieces that must be in place before a market is turned up.
> 
> As a point of reference, brand D* has turned up at least one market with only the ABC and NBC affiliate. Good thing for them that it isn't football season.


 I wouldn't think it has anything to do with the local sstatioin cooperation since D* is broadcasting Cleveland HD locals


----------



## Fifty Caliber (Jan 4, 2006)

Is there any time table for moving the rest of the locals off of 105?


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

Moving does not seem to be the correct term. More like when can they turn them off?


----------



## TNGTony (Mar 23, 2002)

Locals remaining at 105° so far:

Sioux City, IA
Columbus, OH
Charleston/Huntington, WV
Dayton, OH
Clarksburg/Weston, WV
Charlottesville, VA
Richmond, VA

Looks like a very specific swath of land with the exception of Sioux City.

Locals remaining at 121° so far:

Eirie, PA
Wausau/Rhinelander, WI
Providence, RI
Wichita Falls TX/Lawton OK

Locals remaining at 129° so far:

Eirie**
Sioux City*
Columbus OH*
Wausau, WI**
Charleston, Huntington*
Dayton*
Wichita Falls**
Clarksburg/Weston*
Charlottesville*
Houston ("Minor Locals" only)***
Salt Lake City (Minor Locals only)***
Richmond*

* also at 105°
** also at 121°
***also at 148°

Looking at this, Providence seem to be the only markets strictly requiring a Superdish. All the others are available at 129° with an 18" dish, Dish 500 or a Dish 1000.

See ya
Tony


----------

